# Happy Thanksgiving, for those in Canada!



## pepperhead212 (Oct 11, 2021)

Don't know if you will be doing any cooking for this holiday, but whatever you are doing, enjoy!


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 11, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Don't know if you will be doing any cooking for this holiday, but whatever you are doing, enjoy!



And then tell us what you made!!!!!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks for the Thanksgiving greetings. I'm at my mummy-in-law's house and not doing any cooking. I have only done a minor amount of sous-chefing. Supper was turkey, etc. and it was really good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 12, 2021)

Belated happy Thanksgiving for our friends in Canada! [emoji260] I hope you had a great holiday!


----------

